# Certification Exams - Change to ICD10?



## Anduiza05 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello,

Does anyone know when the AAPC plans to change thier exams to ICD10?

Thanks,
Theresa


----------



## debrakae (Jun 12, 2014)

I was told it would be January 1st following the start of ICD-10. So if it goes in effect on 10/1/2015, the testing would switch effective 1/1/2016.


----------



## lorrpb (Jun 13, 2014)

Yes, I was told the same thing. Anyone who certifies before that date also must take the ICD-10 proficiency assessment, but it is much easier (and shorter) than the CPC exam.


----------



## Anduiza05 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Book Info*

Thanks everyone that is what I thought.  I am an instructor so this is really frustrating now I will have to continue to teach both until the change occurs. 

thanks again.


----------



## dpruitt (Jul 11, 2014)

*ICD-10 proficiency assessment*

when and where can I take the ICD-10 proficiency assessment?


----------



## kohinoor23 (Jul 11, 2014)

*ICD 10 Proficiency Assessment*

You can take the ICD 10  Proficiency Assessment by attending the 2 day Boot Camp which is very helpful, they give u the book which helps you in preparing for the exam, check the AAPC website under ICD 10 which gives you all details about the assessment. It costs $ 60.00 with 1 free retake.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 11, 2014)

You may also take it online without taking the boot camp


----------

